# Lake Kachess - Wa State



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Just got back from the 2nd trip with the family and the 26RS at Lake Kachess campground in the Cascade mountains of Washington. My wife and kids spend 4 days there 2 weeks ago as part of a moms/kids campout and had a blast. This week was with my family (3 siblings and my parents). Great set up for us even with the dry camping. The lake was great for the kids to swim by as were the fly overs by military jets (4 times on Wednesday) at about 300 feet over the campground. There was also a bear in the campground at the site my wife was at two weeks ago (some other friends of ours were staying there this time). We'll definitely go again.

Loving the V10 power of the E350 vs. the old Suburban.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Scott Z. said:


> Just got back from the 2nd trip with the family and the 26RS at Lake Kachess campground in the Cascade mountains of Washington. My wife and kids spend 4 days there 2 weeks ago as part of a moms/kids campout and had a blast. This week was with my family (3 siblings and my parents). Great set up for us even with the dry camping. The lake was great for the kids to swim by as were the fly overs by military jets (4 times on Wednesday) at about 300 feet over the campground. There was also a bear in the campground at the site my wife was at two weeks ago (some other friends of ours were staying there this time). We'll definitely go again.
> 
> Loving the V10 power of the E350 vs. the old Suburban.


I remember my last trip there, we had Golden Mantle Squirrel all over the place, they were on our laps and climbing all over us. Lots of fun and a very nice campground/lake.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

The squirrels haven't changed. In fact, the only reason they weren't so aggressive was because of the dogs in a couple of camps. Although, one did get into one of my brothers plastic totes and ate a lot of snack during the night.


----------

